# Which would you prefer



## Coolbreeze (Jan 28, 2010)

I am thinking of setting up a layout. I am thinking of N or HO. O is to larger for my space.

Which would you prefer and why ( n and ho)
what functions does HO have over N. 
Can you have auto acting couplers in either gauge?

Its been a long time since I have been into trains so I have alot of catching up to do on todays products


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hi and welcome.

available room will determine that.
i do HO. i probably would have been better off with N. i tried to like it, i really did. but it is just to small. 
look at those scales in person.


----------



## Coolbreeze (Jan 28, 2010)

tankist I have had both in the past so I do know the size.
layouts im loking at both fit in my avalible space.

Do you like HO better due to detail, functions, or.....


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

tankist said:


> hi and welcome.
> 
> available room will determine that.
> i do HO. i probably would have been better off with N. i tried to like it, i really did. but it is just to small.
> look at those scales in person.


Same here. I couldnt have said it better myself. But, to add to that. HO is sometimes even "cheaper" per item as with N. You would think that an engine that was that much smaller, would be a little less, but they arent.
Espesially the rolling stock, HO always seems to be lower.

My 2cents worth.

PS- if your looking at putting in decoders for DCC, HO definatly
Kevin


----------



## Coolbreeze (Jan 28, 2010)

dcc would be the only way to go.

question about HO. can you get auto releasing couplers?


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Coolbreeze said:


> dcc would be the only way to go.
> 
> question about HO. can you get auto releasing couplers?


I am not sure, but with DCC the functions are limited to what decoder you have in it.
Why not use Kadee's and that way you only have to add the magnet under the track.


----------



## Coolbreeze (Jan 28, 2010)

thats a good plan. thanks.
do you have a link?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

HO indeed looks to be cheaper due to it being so abundant.

i definitely needed the detail of HO. also it is easier to do DCC and sound (if and when i have funds for sound).

KD and other knuckle couplers have magnetic wiskers that can be released by uncouples magnets below the track. is that what you looking for?
no experience with these personally (and thats not something i'm looking to do )


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Coolbreeze said:


> thats a good plan. thanks.
> do you have a link?


http://www.kadee.com/index.shtml

Most everything I have engines, rolling stock, etc uses the #5 couplers.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Coolbreeze said:


> dcc would be the only way to go.
> 
> question about HO. can you get auto releasing couplers?


MTH is the only brand that has auto uncoupling. it works well. Details are there in both HO and N difference being that HO comes with most of the details installed upon purchase if you buy the better locos where N scale unless you purchase Brass models most etched details are add on after purchase, and much more difficult to install yourself. With that being said it can be accomplished I model both with shay hands at 50+ in age. But the 3' rule sure looks much better in HO
And as far as even magnetic uncoupling in N is difficult to say the least; HO has it just about perfected as Tankist eluded to.


----------



## Coolbreeze (Jan 28, 2010)

GL thanks for the link.
Subwayaz thats what I was thinking prior to the thread. Wanted to verify.

now I just have to see what room I can muster up, And if the family can find some of the old tyco HO's I had to include 2 large engines. Then that would make the decision solid.


----------

